# Fendi nano baguette large Fendi logo



## Bumbles

Hello Fendi friends. Just wanted to ask if anyone has this nano baguette and how you’re finding it? I’m thinking of getting this one or the normal FF print one. Or maybe the wallet on chain option (see pic below). Just after a quick mini or tiny bag for errands. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bumbles

Guess no one has this nano baguette to comment?? I know there is a YouTube on it but was hoping for some extra help and opinion here. Thanks so much!


----------



## Greentea

I’ve watched a lot of videos on the nano and totally want one for just a few cards and my keys


----------



## iferodi

Bumbles said:


> Hello Fendi friends. Just wanted to ask if anyone has this nano baguette and how you’re finding it? I’m thinking of getting this one or the normal FF print one. Or maybe the wallet on chain option (see pic below). Just after a quick mini or tiny bag for errands. Any help would be great. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233404
> View attachment 5233405


I don't have it... Yet! I was at the boutique yesterday and I fell in loveeee with them. I will probably get a nano baguette and a nano first next time. The baguette will probably be more practical though because it was the perfect size for like 3 credit cards and a chapstick or lipstick. It wouldn't fit car keys but I have a car app on my phone so it's not a problem for me personally. Not sure for others with car keys


----------



## MsMoneybagg

I have a Nano Baguette! It's super cute but tiny. I put bandaids in the card slot and 6 cards in the open compartment. I can fit a chapstick, but just a small standard size. It can't fix 6 cards + Dior Lip Balm (aka anything with bulky packaging). You can attach a keyring to the clip on the back of the baguette for keys! The ring is a little too thick to feed keys through like you would with a LV/Gucci Key Pouch. 

I will say I think the chain is on the shorter side. I'm 4'11 and it sits right around my natural waist. Great for me, but not great if you're a lot taller


----------



## Bumbles

MsMoneybagg said:


> I have a Nano Baguette! It's super cute but tiny. I put bandaids in the card slot and 6 cards in the open compartment. I can fit a chapstick, but just a small standard size. It can't fix 6 cards + Dior Lip Balm (aka anything with bulky packaging). You can attach a keyring to the clip on the back of the baguette for keys! The ring is a little too thick to feed keys through like you would with a LV/Gucci Key Pouch.
> 
> I will say I think the chain is on the shorter side. I'm 4'11 and it sits right around my natural waist. Great for me, but not great if you're a lot taller


Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## CrazyCool01

I have 2 nano baguettes and i absolutely love them .. they are great for guick grab and go .. fits. Cards, some cash, lipstick or lipbalm .. keys (if you use orbit key)

latest models have adjustable strap and is super useful


----------



## Bumbles

Thanks my lovely aussie friend! How have you been? I still haven’t found the perfect nano baguette so still in the hunt and search. The large plaque one looks so trendy and chic but the price is a killer hehehe have you bought anything good lately? 


CrazyCool01 said:


> I have 2 nano baguettes and i absolutely love them .. they are great for guick grab and go .. fits. Cards, some cash, lipstick or lipbalm .. keys (if you use orbit key)
> 
> latest models have adjustable strap and is super useful


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> Thanks my lovely aussie friend! How have you been? I still haven’t found the perfect nano baguette so still in the hunt and search. The large plaque one looks so trendy and chic but the price is a killer hehehe have you bought anything good lately?


Hello @Bumbles  i am very well Thanks hope youare well too ❤️
i agree the latest releases of nano baguettes are super trendy .. am not getting the big logo plaque too !
I got mine at a good discount ! Price sure is steep .. hope you are able to buy one you like with a discount ❤️


----------



## natjyl

Did you end up getting one Bumbles? I've been eyeing the purple one ...


----------



## Bumbles

natjyl said:


> Did you end up getting one Bumbles? I've been eyeing the purple one ...


Sorry, just saw your message. No, not yet. Haven’t been in store for a while, but the last time I was there the mon tresor shearling and the mini sunshine tote caught my eye! Haven’t bought a nano baguette yet. How abt you?


----------



## Logic

Hello @Bumbles ! Saw your msg but have been on the run and now came across your questions here. I haven’t used the nano peekaboo charm yet as have other new bags and less outings 

From experience when I checked out the baguette and peekaboo, both were obviously so cute but the peekaboo style was a little different with top handle to the rectangle shape like any other cardholders. However the down side is the handle gets in the way of trying to slot the card bundles in, takes time to be gentle and have to open the side buttons so the mouth is larger. The baguette was so simple!

Fendi first cute but not practical in any way as u said can’t fit cards.

I don’t have many nano bags use to have an LV essential trunk it was heavy and hard. You should also consider the Chanel ones.


----------



## Bumbles

Logic said:


> Hello @Bumbles ! Saw your msg but have been on the run and now came across your questions here. I haven’t used the nano peekaboo charm yet as have other new bags and less outings
> 
> From experience when I checked out the baguette and peekaboo, both were obviously so cute but the peekaboo style was a little different with top handle to the rectangle shape like any other cardholders. However the down side is the handle gets in the way of trying to slot the card bundles in, takes time to be gentle and have to open the side buttons so the mouth is larger. The baguette was so simple!
> 
> Fendi first cute but not practical in any way as u said can’t fit cards.
> 
> I don’t have many nano bags use to have an LV essential trunk it was heavy and hard. You should also consider the Chanel ones.


Thanks logic! Yes I would love a Chanel one but it’s so hard to get one. It’s like liquid gold and 10 times worst than getting an LV hahaha the chasing is crazy and I can never get my hands on one. your chanel mini top flap is gorgeous and the price increase is ridiculous too


----------



## Logic

Bumbles said:


> Thanks logic! Yes I would love a Chanel one but it’s so hard to get one. It’s like liquid gold and 10 times worst than getting an LV hahaha the chasing is crazy and I can never get my hands on one. your chanel mini top flap is gorgeous and the price increase is ridiculous too


 I must clarify when I said the baguette is so simple meaning the ease of putting the cards in and out. From your pics I would choose the first one! They’re hot items! Should get it before it sells out


----------



## Logic

Did u end up getting any of these @Bumbles ?
There’s so many new nano items out!!


----------



## Bumbles

Logic said:


> Did u end up getting any of these @Bumbles ?
> There’s so many new nano items out!!


No not yet  and you hit the nail on the head. So many new nanos coming out and so many pretty colours especially with the new collection. Lots of pretty pastels and pinks and blues like LV. I like the shape of the nano first because it’s so cute, but then it fits nothing much hehe but the baguette and the peekaboo are such classic styles too! So confused with so much choice so haven’t made a decision yet. And the LV wapity coming soon too!! My more wallet! How abt you? You eyeing anything to add to your collection? The chanel Heart bag or another fendi nano?


----------



## Logic

Omg the nano fendigraphy I’m in love 
I’m eying the nano fendi first in mink but it’s sold out online and I don’t want to go in store in case they have it and I can’t resist. It’s actually not practical at all cos can’t fit cards
I’ve expressed interest in the Chanel heart bag (clutch size not full bag) in black, it’s sooo expensive and soooo hard to get so I’m fine if I don’t get it. U still after any Chanel?
Then there’s the LV micro Métis!
We’re doomed...I might give up the wapity


----------



## mycorreia

I’m really loving the Fendi nano bag charms, I think I’m going to buy the nano peekaboo over the nano baguette simply because it’s a bit bigger and the chain is adjustable, and any extra room is very much needed and appreciated when it comes to nano bags. I wish there were more YT reviews on the nano peekaboo.


----------



## mycorreia

My SA sent me these two pictures today, she’s holding both of these for me until Sunday! Which one to choose? It’s so hard. I’ve already ordered the purple sequin baguette in the normal size which will arrive in September, do I also need a nano sequin baguette? Or should I go for the nano peekaboo ?


----------



## Bumbles

Logic said:


> Omg the nano fendigraphy I’m in love
> I’m eying the nano fendi first in mink but it’s sold out online and I don’t want to go in store in case they have it and I can’t resist. It’s actually not practical at all cos can’t fit cards
> I’ve expressed interest in the Chanel heart bag (clutch size not full bag) in black, it’s sooo expensive and soooo hard to get so I’m fine if I don’t get it. U still after any Chanel?
> Then there’s the LV micro Métis!
> We’re doomed...I might give up the wapity


Ooh the Chanel heart is soo cute and so pricey hehe I so wish I was able to get the black card going flap like you last year but missed that completely. I hate the chasing game with Chanel and every time I go instore they have nothing. Which is so depressing and the price has gone up heaps as well. I think over $3k for a mini now!!  Don’t forget to share some pics if you can get the heart one. As for fendi first that’s so cute too! I still haven’t decided on what to get first. Nano baguette or peekaboo. But I think peekaboo is so cute. The Métis I will pass, and wapity not sure. How come no wapity for you? Don’t know what to do with it? Yea we’re definitely doomed. These micro/nano bags are my weakness too!


----------



## Bumbles

mycorreia said:


> My SA sent me these two pictures today, she’s holding both of these for me until Sunday! Which one to choose? It’s so hard. I’ve already ordered the purple sequin baguette in the normal size which will arrive in September, do I also need a nano sequin baguette? Or should I go for the nano peekaboo ?
> 
> View attachment 5356639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356640


Sorry for the delayed reply. I’m only seeing this now and definitely get the nano peekaboo since your getting the full size baguette! But,…… since it’s been 2 weeks, what did you get?  Am excited to see


----------



## mycorreia

Bumbles said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply. I’m only seeing this now and definitely get the nano peekaboo since your getting the full size baguette! But,…… since it’s been 2 weeks, what did you get?  Am excited to see


I didn’t get either of them because the nano peekaboo had a few scratches on the leather and it was the last one they had at the time. I’m glad I didn’t buy them because Fendi have released Peekaboo ISeeU in petite, omg so adorable and a much more practical size and comes with a crossbody strap too. I’m just waiting for Fendi to release some with gold hardware as the first launch are all with silver hardware which I’m not a fan of. But they’re so beautiful. I really like it in blue


----------



## citracitrus

Love the lavender!


----------



## Greentea

mycorreia said:


> I didn’t get either of them because the nano peekaboo had a few scratches on the leather and it was the last one they had at the time. I’m glad I didn’t buy them because Fendi have released Peekaboo ISeeU in petite, omg so adorable and a much more practical size and comes with a crossbody strap too. I’m just waiting for Fendi to release some with gold hardware as the first launch are all with silver hardware which I’m not a fan of. But they’re so beautiful. I really like it in blue
> 
> View attachment 5365994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365995
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366001


I love this for a mini lady Dior alternative!


----------



## south-of-france

Ohh those nanos are so cute! I’m thinking about a nano baguette. What do you do with your phone if you go out with a nano? Put it in your jeans? Jacket?


----------



## CrazyCool01

south-of-france said:


> Ohh those nanos are so cute! I’m thinking about a nano baguette. What do you do with your phone if you go out with a nano? Put it in your jeans? Jacket?


Oh yeah phone in pant/ jacket pocket


----------



## Bumbles

south-of-france said:


> Ohh those nanos are so cute! I’m thinking about a nano baguette. What do you do with your phone if you go out with a nano? Put it in your jeans? Jacket?


I know right!   Especially the nano baguette mint green  That colour is gorgeous. I’m thinking of getting one too. They are so cute and the detail is amazing. What colour are you eyeing? I think with your phone you will either end up holding it or else putting it in pants or jacket pocket. I have the mini boite chapeau and I put my phone in my pants or jacket. Or hold it!


----------



## fadeout

I have these two and I adore them. They come with an adjustable chain now which is even better


----------



## south-of-france

fadeout said:


> I have these two and I adore them. They come with an adjustable chain now which is even better


Great, which two? I‘m surprised the fabric and leather ones are the same price. Which material or color would you recommend from your experience? TIA!


----------



## mandabeezy

Has anyone seen the nano baguette in purple sequin available anywhere in the US? I contacted client services and they said it’s sold out online and in their stores


----------



## fadeout

south-of-france said:


> Great, which two? I‘m surprised the fabric and leather ones are the same price. Which material or color would you recommend from your experience? TIA!


Whoops the pic didn’t attach. I reach for them basically every day when running errands because my phone is either in my hand or pocket.


----------



## CrazyCool01

fadeout said:


> Whoops the pic didn’t attach. I reach for them basically every day when running errands because my phone is either in my hand or pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5579459


Omg so cute ❤️❤️


----------



## Bumbles

fadeout said:


> Whoops the pic didn’t attach. I reach for them basically every day when running errands because my phone is either in my hand or pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5579459


I love these!! It’s adorable


----------



## Fefeinc10

fadeout said:


> Whoops the pic didn’t attach. I reach for them basically every day when running errands because my phone is either in my hand or pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5579459


Wow I love the white one. I haven't seen that one on the website. Did you purchase in the US?


----------



## Greentea

I want one


----------



## sjunky13

I want one too!! Deciding which to get.


----------



## fadeout

Fefeinc10 said:


> Wow I love the white one. I haven't seen that one on the website. Did you purchase in the US?


No, both were Asia exclusive releases. I got mine from Taiwan and Hong Kong but they were also available in China Mainland.


----------



## tolliv

I can fit my keys in mine. However, I keep my car key separate from the key to our condo because I am always valet parking. I lie the key on the side and place the door key on its side with an LV Key Ring. I use the nano baguette as a pouch in my medium baguette and sometimes hooked on my Peekaboo. It just depends on my mood.


----------



## lucydoe

Do any of you know when the Fendi Nano Baguette in Zucca print coated canvas will be back in stock?  Will they have the new magnet closures? Any intel? TIA​


----------



## Logic

Hey @Bumbles ! Did u end up getting your nano baguette? Heard there’ll be a price increase on 24/10 and I’ve Bering eying the purple sequins nano baguette. Should I or should I not


----------



## Bumbles

Logic said:


> Hey @Bumbles ! Did u end up getting your nano baguette? Heard there’ll be a price increase on 24/10 and I’ve Bering eying the purple sequins nano baguette. Should I or should I not


Hey @Logic! No not yet. Haven’t found a colour that makes my heart sing yet. Am hoping a pink will come out in leather with the large fendi logo.  Unfortunately I won’t make the price increase though. I heard abt it too! If you love the purple sequins I reckon you should go for it. It’s only going to get dearer right? But if it’s not the colour you love then I wouldn’t get it because you will regret it. Good luck!


----------



## katg519

Purchased this in Paris this past week.  I previously did not care for the large logo, however it’s grown on me since and I’m loving this teal color.


----------



## mycorreia

I love it, congratulations on your beautiful nano


----------



## Bumbles

katg519 said:


> Purchased this in Paris this past week.  I previously did not care for the large logo, however it’s grown on me since and I’m loving this teal color.
> 
> View attachment 5660692


Congrats! This is gorgeous


----------

